# What bits for drop-leaf table



## wmartinez7 (Sep 20, 2007)

I want to build a drop-leaf table with a 5/4 quarter top but I don't know what size Cove/Rounding bit to use.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi wmartinez7

Dropleaf Table Router Bit Sets
FOR 3/4" THICK STOCK ! ! 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/setdrop.htm
Besure to watch the video on the link, it's a great video Ho-To-Make Dropleaf Table

But because you want to use 5/4 stock you will need to make up your own set with the bits below.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_rndvr.html
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_cove.html


============


wmartinez7 said:


> I want to build a drop-leaf table with a 5/4 quarter top but I don't know what size Cove/Rounding bit to use.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


----------

